# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Info tukang kolam daerah bandung

## ZivitzKoi

Dear para shifu, 
Mohon informasinya terkait dengan tukang kolam daerah bandung yah... Prefer yg murmer.. Hee...  :Yo: thanks

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KarimG91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Santy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Santy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

